# kleiner 500l Teich. Was für Tiere und Pflanzen ???



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

Wir haben uns einen kleinen Teich von 500 Liter (max. 65cm tief) angelegt. Nun wollen wir ihn ein bisschen bepflanzen und eventuell ein paar Fische hinein tun.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar auf was ich bei so einem kleinen Teich alles achten muß.
Was für Tiere eignen sich eigentlich als "Algenvernichter" ?

Bedanke mich schon im Voraus und hoffe das mir jemand weiter helfen kann.

mfg
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht solltest du - auch wenn es dir schwerfallen wird - bei der Größe deines Teiches ganz auf Fische verzichten  . sonst könntest du nämlich sehr schnell ein Algenproblem haben wegen der Überdüngung.....)
Posthornschnecken eignen sich aber hervorragend. Auch andere __ Schnecken. Und- aber nur wenn du 10 cm Sand in dein Becken füllst, Teichmuscheln. die filtern das Wasser. Algen sind in ihren Mägen nachgewiesen worden. Teichmuscheln verkieseln ihre Ausscheidungen größtenteils, so dass nicht alles, was reinkommt, so auch wieder rauskommt und neue nahrung für Algen bietet. Teichmuscheln leben in Symbiose mit Bitterlingen. Die Bitterlinge laichen Mai/Juni in den __ Muscheln ab, wo sich die bitterlingbabys entwickeln. Gleichzeitig "laichen" die Muscheln in den Bitterlingskiemen ab, um dann an neue "orte" getragen zu werden, vereinfacht ausgedrückt. (Biologen würden sich bei meiner Beschreibung die fußnägel aufrollen  )

Ansonsten: pflanzen, was das Zeug hält und vor allen Dingen Unterwasserpflanzen!!!! Ansonsten wirst du immer Algenprobleme haben. 
Liebe Grüße
Tina


----------

